# Rob aka Inboardgheenoeguy Has Passed Away



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I pushed the offer for a memorial/fishing date to two weeks out so that it would not interfere with the family's funeral.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Our deepest sympathies go out to the Scheg family and to their friends. May he be at peace.

microskiff.com


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

WE NEVER FORGET YOU ROB..... RIP BROTHER.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

My condolences. I hope the Family is doing as well as can be.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

prayers for peace and strength are on the way to the family of robs to help them thru this difficult time


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

very sad, prayers to the family, 

I only met him once and could tell he was a great guy, you will be missed, so sorry for the youngsters.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It was hard to sleep last night, I kept remembering the all the laughter and smiles that seemed to follow him around like a cloud. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and his two daughters. 

We will miss you rob.


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Didn't know him but prayers sent. 

Psalm 37:39


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Never met him but seem to know him through all the comments.....prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, just to think, we were drinking some beers at the rally on Capt Ron's cabin front steps during the MS Rally. Just shootin the sh#t and enjoying the day with other forum members. I remember taking his younger daughter fishing at the last Gheenoe rally too. We will definitely miss you Rob.  Our thoughts and condolences. 

RIP [smiley=engel017.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

RIP 
-'tide


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

We have lost one of the good ones.

Rob repairing my trailer after the 2006 Brandon Thomas Tournament. 
Rob sent me to get parts, by the time I got back he was done with the hard work.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear...RIP Rob.
Our thoughts are with the girls.
Dave & Susan


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

A couple of pics we found...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm Numb ... Rob and I were Talking about V Bottoms and '30s motors on the phone not long ago ... Quite a prankster ...

I will shoot a few mortars in his Honor !!!


[smiley=engel017.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm totally speechless... Rob was a great guy and was a blast to be around... He made sure there was always a smile on my face... 

R.I.P Rob... You'll be missed tremendously!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

he's in a better place right now, i really feel for his family  :'(


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I am sadden to hear the news. He was always happy and positive every time I saw him.

R.I.P. Rob..


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Rest in peace, Rob.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I received word that Rob's family and friends in New York have found our thread and greatly appreciate everyone's kind words and pictures. 


Please post more pictures if you have them.


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

RIP  Rob it was good to know you.  Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow...Is all I have to say.When I got the call Sun. morning all i could do way cry! Rob was such a good friend not only 2 me,but to everyone he met!I will miss is crazy ass drunkin ways the mos,and the times we spent not only fishing togather but just hangin out over a beer. RIB you SOB! (dont get mad at the SOB,Rob knows what im talkin about!!)
-On A side note...I talked to his wife and told her we are all here for her and the girls if they need us. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll see you on the other side..
Rest in Peace


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't know Rob except thru this forum, but after reading these posts and seeing the photos, I wish I had known him.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Rob's memorial service is posted here: 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282050358


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't know the man, but from his post and comment he seem like a stand up guy RIP bro from up here in Canada


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Another "I knew him through the forum" guy here, sad to hear of his passing. 

Prayers and wishes to his family

-T


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

prayers sent to his family... RIP


----------

